# Need a decent IEM for 1k-3k



## ajayritik (May 5, 2014)

My current IEM's got expired so looking for a decent pair.
I would be mostly listening to Hindi Movie songs not much into English stuff more of the peppy and sometimes slow music but will be mostly hindi Songs. 
Last one I bought was quite crappy costed me around Rs600. My wife has BrainWavzM1. However I think M2 is more Bassy.So something like that would be great.
Want something which will have good Bass.
I see the following options listed in other similar thread
*T-Peos Popular
T-Peos Tank*

Kindly advise.


----------



## sushovan (May 8, 2014)

Soundmagic E10


----------



## sandynator (May 8, 2014)

Tpeos are best value for money around 2k. Their performance is very much close to Vsonic VSD1S which are around 3.5k.

Do check *Signature Acoustics C12* if it interests you. 

Sound magic E10 is good but around 1500-1600.

If you want sound signature similar to M1 then *VSonic R02 Silver*
*www.hifinage.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=98&category_id=23&manufacturer_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=29

check the reviews
*theheadphonelist.com/headphone_review/vsonic-r02-silver/


----------



## angie (Jun 16, 2014)

sushovan said:


> Soundmagic E10



Left earpiece goes dead within an year. Common problem.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 16, 2014)

I bought Cowon  em1 Ear Phones


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 16, 2014)

^ em1 ??


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

+10 for signature acoustics c12


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 17, 2014)

Go for the C12s!!!


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 17, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> +10 for signature acoustics c12





powerhoney said:


> Go for the C12s!!!



OP has already bought Cowon IEM 





ajayritik said:


> I bought Cowon Ear Phones


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 17, 2014)

i see.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 19, 2014)

SoundMAGIC E10 Wired Headphones Price in India - Buy SoundMAGIC E10 Wired Headphones Online - SoundMAGIC: Flipkart.com

It's 2.3K . is it OK ?

- - - Updated - - -

ore even these 


Audio Technica ATH-CKN50 BL In-the-ear Headphone Price in India - Buy Audio Technica ATH-CKN50 BL In-the-ear Headphone Online - Audio Technica: Flipkart.com

Audio Technica ATH-CKM300 RD In-the-ear Headphone Price in India - Buy Audio Technica ATH-CKM300 RD In-the-ear Headphone Online - Audio Technica: Flipkart.com

?


----------

